# Sweden IT consulting Opportunities



## vikasverma31 (3 mo ago)

Hello All,

I'm from India and payment solution software architect, designed the GST (Goods And Services Tax) Payment system for Indian GST IT system, one of the biggest Taxation System in the world.

Looking for opportunities in Sweden. 
Kindly suggest.

Regards,
Vikas Verma


----------

